# Judging a book by its cover..... maybe



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

One of my guilty pleasures is to take a peak at the Daily M<ail every now and then .... (ok, several times a week)....

it's an article like this that makes me more conscious of how I appear to the outside world....... I hope that there is no photo lying around of me that compares with what you're going to see here: 

Racegoers can't contain themselves as the racing action hots up | Daily Mail Online

Ladies, do you have any wisdom on the topic? Men, you can chime in as well......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

All I can say is...there's one section called "side boob alert"...and the author clearly doesn't know what "side boob" means. The pictures shown are clearly front boob.

Me to author: If you're going to be a snark about body parts, at least get your body parts correct.

NextTime...unless you look anything like any of these ladies, I'm not sure I get your point of how you appear to the outside world?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Men, you can chime in as well......


I was reminded of a Monty Python sketch called, Upper Class Twit of the Year....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't forget the shoes, fascinators, and chain smoking like your Aunt Gertrude! Fun.

No but really, the side boob thing annoys me.


----------

